# Help with root



## Yacdogg (Jul 27, 2012)

Newb here. just got a Sprint Galaxy SII Epic, and I had it flashed to page plus. I would like to root it. I have rooted phone before (Droid Charge) but it was with just odin on pc. says build # IMM761.FL24


----------

